
Devonshire Research Group's Tesla Report Part II [pdf] - 6stringmerc
http://devonshireresearch.com/research/Devonshire%20Research%20Group%20-%20Tesla%20Motors%20-%20TSLA%20-%20Public%20Release%20-%20Part%20II.pdf
======
eternalban
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11761915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11761915)

This was actually a very interesting read.

Possibly the next attempt to get this to HN front page should link bait with
Ponzi Scheme somewhere in the title.

------
therobot24
the report comes off very biased, that being said, it's an interesting read

